# Sholin Soccer



## Shinzu (Aug 4, 2003)

i saw a preview for an upcoming movie called sholin soccer.  they have to be kidding me right?  first off it looks like it sucks real bad.  second... it's movies like this that pi$$ me off and give us all a bad name ( and others the chance to do stupid WWaaa sounds).

anyone see the same thing?


----------



## tarabos (Aug 4, 2003)

i can't wait to see that movie man.... :rofl: 

i love stupid crap like that...


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 4, 2003)

not me.... i wont even rent it.  kung pow was a disaster also.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 22, 2003)

I hear it was Hit in CHINA but when will they learn if a hit in China A stinker in the USA


Any ways it looks so bad did u see in the preview when they kick in one sceen the smoke makes a yin yang


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 22, 2003)

thats a pathetic excuse for a movie.


----------



## gravity (Aug 23, 2003)

any of you guys actually watched Shaolin Soccor? Its not as silly as kung pow. 

I thought it was a cool movie, prehaps you have to either be Asian to fully understand and appreciate the movie and its comedy..........:asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 23, 2003)

I've got to admit that watching crummy martial arts movies is one of my guilty pleasures.  Fortunately, the industry is constantly coming up with new material for me.   So yes, I'll probably go see it, and probably tape it when it comes on cable.  The worse, the better.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2003)

Movie site:
http://miramax.com/shaolin_soccer/index.html

Trailer:
http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/shaolin_soccer/trailer2.html

Definately looks like an interesting movie.


----------

